# Do you think overspending makes a person's character weak?



## JamesFSmith (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you think a person who spends a lot and takes mortgage loans is a person with a weaker mindset? This is my wife's opinion. She tells I am addicted to my credit cards I have taken about 6 loans. But I have successfully paid off 4 of them including a home equity mortgage for a huge sum from 5 Year Mortgage Rate in Calgary. I have a pretty decent credit score. Do you think overspending makes a person's character weak?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

No.. I think it means they're confident they can pay everything back. Or they don't worry about such things, which is good because worry ruins your health.


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes. I never really understood the borrowing of money or why one would want to trade a higher sum for a smaller one. I cannot abide usury.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

It really depends on what they're spending that money _on_. If a person is spending big on an investment that they know will be payed off or even end up rewarding the person in the future, it isn't that bad. But if a person is overspending on junk they don't need and lots of pointless stuff from impulse buying, then I do think of it as a very negative trait.


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

Everything is subjective, including this, so I say no. I overspend but isn't anyone who can't pay for a car in cash technically overspending? I agree with @_ScarlettHayden_ worrying ruins lives and I might as well borrow money that I don't have so I don't have to live a life of unhappiness as I may very well get hit by a bus tomorrow. I'd say if you go crazy overboard then you may be more weak and give in to greed. If you still have the ability to resist, then you are definitely not weak.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes. The key word here is *''overspending''*. If you can't bring yourself to spend within the limits of what you need (not what you think you need) then that denotes a somewhat weak character.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Making financial risks that you are confident will be paid off is fine, I voted yes as in overspending means; I buy excessively more than is necessary, much more than I make, etc.


----------



## sleepingnereid (Oct 31, 2014)

JamesFSmith said:


> Do you think a person who spends a lot and takes mortgage loans is a person with a weaker mindset? This is my wife's opinion. She tells I am addicted to my credit cards I have taken about 6 loans. But I have successfully paid off 4 of them including a home equity mortgage for a huge sum from 5 Year Mortgage Rate in Calgary. I have a pretty decent credit score. Do you think overspending makes a person's character weak?


no its _because _their character is weak, sometimes its just inexperience though


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

Matvey said:


> It really depends on what they're spending that money _on_. If a person is spending big on an investment that they know will be payed off or even end up rewarding the person in the future, it isn't that bad. But if a person is overspending on junk they don't need and lots of pointless stuff from impulse buying, then I do think of it as a very negative trait.


If the investment is a one time thing that actually pays for itself or at least breaks even in a short time that's okay, but if a person keeps making investments he/she "is sure" will pay off but doesn't, that's gambling.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

[Duplicate due to system error]


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes because it's the easy way out of everything.


It's much harder for people to not overspend and wait for the things they want.
Or just not buy frivolous things they don't need.

Hard. No instant dopamin.
I would in fact say that your living in a fantasy world and aren't really doing anything with your life that way.


Compared to others who have control of there life and themselfs.
The person who doesn't overspend certainly has more character because they actually know what they want out of life.




But of corse you've only come here to validate your own opinion...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

This may be a bad trait but what if the person's character is pretty strong in every other aspect?


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

No. So long as you know what you're getting into and have the money needed for daily usage, and can pay back any borrowed money, then it doesn't really make you a weak individual. Unless you're spending constantly on gambling, drugs and alcohol that is. *ahem*


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

JamesFSmith said:


> Do you think a person who spends a lot and takes mortgage loans is a person with a weaker mindset? This is my wife's opinion. She tells I am addicted to my credit cards I have taken about 6 loans. But I have successfully paid off 4 of them including a home equity mortgage for a huge sum from 5 Year Mortgage Rate in Calgary. I have a pretty decent credit score. Do you think overspending makes a person's character weak?


I think you are making your wife nervous. her risk aversion is probably higher than yours. 

I voted yes because without knowing what a person overspends on, overspending is taking risk.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Weak and not very intelligent, but I'm young so I don't know much about money matters. Just be careful.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

First you have to define "overspending" which requires agreeing on what is necessary or important and why. Then you have to decide what is reasonable debt to have in order to have credit, etc. 

It may say something about someone's character, but what it says will be interpreted differently from person to person.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

It entirely depends on the situation.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Weak and not very intelligent, but I'm young so I don't know much about money matters. Just be careful.


As you grow older you will find that being careful with money is a *good* thing.

Though I meant what I said, I mainly posted it to have an excuse to compliment you on your avatar. Good Kitty!


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Generally yes, but in some cases you need to borrow money, to maintain the ability to get to your job for example.
Otherwise debt is to be avoided like the plague, because it will haunt you.


----------

